# Viper 5501 Defogger & Aux channel programming questions



## Vassilis (May 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a Viper 5501 Remote starter installed. I have a couple of questions:

RE: Auto Defogger:

1) The defogger's automatic 'ON' temperature threshold is set for 55 degrees. Can the 55 degrees threshold be altered? I live in Canada and 55 degrees is a nice day for us :smile:. I would like this feature programmed to a lower auto 'ON' temperature threshold of 40 degrees. Is this possible?
My installer says this isn't possible.

2) When the defogger is automatically engaged I don't receive an 'ON' confirmation on my LCD fob. However, when I manually engage the defogger option I receive a confirmation and the 'defogger icon' becomes visible of my LCD fob. Is it possible for the system to send a confirmation page and display the ''defogger' option when this feature is automatically engaged?
My installer doesn't know if this is possible.

RE: Aux programming:

3) 'Function + Level 1' has been programmed to turn on my seat warmers. When this command is sent the LCD fob shows the word 'PULSED'.
Can this be changed to a custom word such as 'SEATS'?
My installer says this isn't possible.

RE: Horn operation:

4) The horn has been programmed to automatically chirp once on 'LOCK' and twice of 'UNLOCK'. 
Can this be programmed to chirp once on 'LOCK' and no chirp on 'UNLOCK'. I'm using the silent lock/unlock feature by pressing 'function and then unlock' currently. Is it possible to program a silent horn 'UNLOCK' without first having to pressed the 'FUNCTION' button?
My installer says this isn't possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------

